# Question RICHARD PETTY AFX POCONO HO SCALE AURORA SLOT CAR TRACK SET



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Can any provide pics for this set or the cars involved
RICHARD PETTY AFX POCONO HO SCALE AURORA SLOT CAR TRACK SET
cant find any and im not sure this is the right name please help thanks


----------



## ctsvowner (Aug 9, 2010)

Looks like nobody has a pic? Come-on guys I know someone has it.


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

The set looks nothing like Pocono, typical Aurora BS of the day. Here are 2 examples;
http://sandiego-ca.callisale.com/ar...canam-ho-scale-race-set-no-2104_18918493.html
http://images.cloud.worthpoint.com/...511/26/1_c8c4f090c8a824846852353c2aa5c056.jpg

Sorry it is not better outcome,
Keith


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Petty fan here...










I've seen these on eBay before. Apparently it came with a Chevelle and a Charger Daytona, not the Petty Charger.
Lighted because the Pocono race has always been run at night. (not)
Love the artwork, even if the Petty Charger has headlights.


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

*According to Bob Beers book*

there were 2 different pocono sets - set #2445 "Pocono Race set" and set #2104 "Pocono Can-Am" - (hope this helps) 

Pickdaddy


----------



## aurora1 (Oct 6, 2008)

Are these the ones you are looking for? click on thumb for larger image.


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Guys thanks a bunch I knew I was not nuts a person I knew was trying to sell this set and a pit row special as well but when I seen the cars I knew they were not from the sets and he insisted they were and was asking $75 for each set but not the right cars I love the graphics and all but I have enough sets with out cars I paid little for and as I get the correct cars I tagem and reset the box for display thanks again for the help can I post pics here?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

JONNYSLOTS said:


> Guys thanks a bunch I knew I was not nuts a person I knew was trying to sell this set and a pit row special as well but when I seen the cars I knew they were not from the sets and he insisted they were and was asking $75 for each set but not the right cars I love the graphics and all but I have enough sets with out cars I paid little for and as I get the correct cars I tagem and reset the box for display thanks again for the help can I post pics here?


yeah man, you CAN(are able) to post pictures and yes you MAY(have more than 5 posts) post pictures.
and
we really like pictures. 
go for it.


----------

